# Kingdom of Saudi Arabia - المملكة العربية السعودية‎ One photo per post



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Kingdom of Saudi Arabia:*










*Flag and coat of arms:*



















*Total area:*

2,250,000 km2 (12th biggest country in the world)

*Population:*

28,376,355 (44th most populous country in the world)


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The town of Al-Ula in the northwestern part of KSA: 


Al Ula view from the mountains - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Outside of the city of Tabuk in Northwestern KSA:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Ula again:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Another photo from the landscapes outside of the city of Tabouk in Northwestern KSA:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Rub' al Khali desert (otherwise known as the Empty Quarter) is the biggest sand desert in the world:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient fortress in the province of Najran - southwestern KSA:


saudi arabia najran fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Oasis in Najran:


Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Garden in Najran:


Garden in Najran area - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Aan palace in Najran:


saudi arabia najran al-aan palace by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Wadi Najran dam:


saudi arabia wadi najran dam by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Little village in the Najran Province:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Traditional ancient skyscrapers built out of mud in the Najran province:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mountainous road in the Jazan Province in Southwestern KSA:


Obstacle Jizan by Abdullah AlSaeed (Saudi Arabia), on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Forest in the Jazan Province:


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Jazan again:


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Red Sea coastline in Jazan Province:


Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Jazan again:


اليمن 13 by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Farming fields in Jazan:


اليمن 5 by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old village in Jazan:


اليمن 3 by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Jazan yet again:


اليمن 1 by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Abha Valley in the province of Asir in southwestern KSA:


Abha Valley1 by sharafud, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

View at the mountains surrounding the city of Abha. View from the local cable station part 1:


Abha - Mountains by sharafud, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


Abha by sharafud, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Abha again:


Abha - Wall by sharafud, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

View over the city of Abha:


Abha by MaHeR FaY3, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Asir mountains:


30056141 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great and nice pics.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

gabo79 said:


> Great and nice pics.


Thank you very much.

Forest in the Asir mountains:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old fort in the Asir province:


Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Asir mountains yet again:


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al soodah park in Asir province:


saudi arabia al soodah park by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Apes native to the park:

saudi arabia al soodah park by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient rijal al maa village with typical architecture:


saudi arabia rijal al maa by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Farasan Islands 40 km away from the Red Sea coastline in Jazan Province:


Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Fasinating! - very beautiful.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Marsupalami said:


> Fasinating! - very beautiful.


Thank you. Glad that you like it. I only posted VERY little of KSA until now. I hope that a thread like this might change the perception of KSA even a little bit. It is largely a country unknown for most people outside the Arab world and unfortunately there are some stereotypes that are often exaggerated or plain and simple untrue. Although it's far from perfect and has it's own problems (small and big) like all countries.

Old quarter in Jeddah, Hejaz - the largest city in Hejaz and the second largest city in KSA with the biggest sea port in the Red Sea:


Old Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old house in the old quarter of Jeddah:


Old house in Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Mada'in Saleh (UNESCO World Heritage Site) is a pre-Islamic archaelogical site located in the Madinah Province. It is a sister city of Petra (Jordan) and was also built by the ancient Semitic people called Nabateans in the 1st century CE, part 1:


Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos....thanks.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Ula Mountains:


Al Ula mountains العلا - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Tombs constructed inside the mountain, Mada'in Saleh, part 2:


Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mada'in Saleh grave, part 3:


Madain Saleh grave - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mada'in Saleh, part 4:


Madain Saleh Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mada'in Saleh part 5:


Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Date palm tree forrest in Al-Hasa in the Eastern Province situated next to the Arab/Persian Gulf. It is the world's largest oasis and there is evidence of date cultivation as far back as 4000 BC.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Linguine said:


> splendid photos....thanks.


Thank you very much.

Al-Hasa, part 2:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Al-Hashimi said:


> Jazan again:
> 
> 
> Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


This one reminds me of... the Canary Islands? :?

Thaks for the pics, I´ve never ever seen any other pic from Saudi Arabia that is not from THAT PLACE in Mecca.

Traditional architecture reminds me of Yemen. Beautiful and different.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

437.001 said:


> This one reminds me of... the Canary Islands? :?
> 
> Thaks for the pics, I´ve never ever seen any other pic from Saudi Arabia that is not from THAT PLACE in Mecca.
> 
> Traditional architecture reminds me of Yemen. Beautiful and different.


Never been to the Canary Islands so can't tell. But KSA is a very diverse with nearly all imaginable landscapes and moreover a huge country (the world's 12th largest country). 

Makkah is the most important place for Muslims and is home for the biggest annual pilgrimages in the world. I will probably post pictures from Makkah later.

Yes, that architecture is common for Souther KSA, Yemen and Oman. It is very unique and ancient. The first real skyscrapers (after all this place is called skyscrapercity) was built in those 3 countries.:cheers:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Ibrahim Palace wall in Al-Hasa, Eastern Province:


hood place 2 by jawlahtours, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The capital of KSA, Riyadh located in the Nejd Province and it is the third largest Arab city after Cairo and Baghdad:


Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Al-Hashimi said:


> Never been to the Canary Islands so can't tell.


After a second look, I´d say it looks like the western Canary Islands, but also a bit like the Alpujarra in Granada. But maybe it´s just this picture. 



> But KSA is a very diverse with nearly all imaginable landscapes and moreover a huge country (the world's 12th largest country).


Yes, but here in Spain we don´t get many pictures of Saudi Arabia.
So thank you again!!  



> Makkah is the most important place for Muslims and is home for the biggest annual pilgrimages in the world.


This, I knew. :lol:



> I will probably post pictures from Makkah later.


OK, but *please* post pictures from the rest of the city, not just the Mosque. 



> Yes, that architecture is common for Souther KSA, Yemen and Oman. It is very unique and ancient. The first real skyscrapers (after all this place is called skyscrapercity) was built in those 3 countries.:cheers:


From which century are they?


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Riyadh part 2:


Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

I know this. Not only in Spain I think.

Good.

Yes, I will do that. 

Some of the earliest buildings of such skyscrapers (made of mud) were built during the Frankincense trade that bought Frankincense from Southern KSA, Yemen and Oman all the way (by ancient trading routes) from the Arab Sea in Oman all the way through Yemen, Southern KSA and along the nearly 2000 thousand km long Red Sea coastline in Hejaz, KSA, until it reached Jordan and Jerusalem. From there on it was transported to Istanbul/Constantinople and to Rome.

The trade took place as long as 3000 years ago. Frankincense was used in religious ceremonies by the Romans, Greeks and local Semitic civilizations in the modern day Arab World. 

BBC made a really good documentary about that Frankincense trade route not that long ago. It can be found on Youtube as well if it has any interest.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

A turtle in one of the many fabulous and largely untouched coral reeves along the nearly 2000 km long Saudi Red Sea coastline:


shelly2 by getzy777, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Mullah house in Al-Hasa:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Inside the house:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

A ancient village (Marble Village) in the Al-Baha Province:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Rijal Alma village in the Asir Province:


Rijal Alma village - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Baha Province part 1:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Baha part 2:


shada top view by ramnathkoti, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Baha, part 3:


BG2C0226 by Abo Gala, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Baha Province, part 4:


Al-Baha by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Shada Mountains in Al-Baha Province, part 1:


Al-Baha2 by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


Al-Baha1 by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 3:


Al_Baha5 by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 4:


Al-Baha4 by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Baha yet again:


Al-Baha3 by haidarism, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old abandoned house in Al-Baha:


Still Open for the Light by Abdulhameed Shamandour, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mada'in Saleh:


Madain Saleh, Saudi Arabia by jefindle, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Ula village seen from air:


Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by jefindle, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Oasis in the Tabuk Valley in Northwestern KSA:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible, great photos :applause:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Incredible, great photos :applause:


Thank you very much. Glad that you like it. Portugal is great too!

Al-Baha:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Road in the Tihamah plain in Southern KSA:


The road through Tihama by CharlesFred, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient village in Abha, Asir Province:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Asir Province:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Asir Mountains:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Tihamah Plain in Jazan Province:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The Qasr al-Masmak fort in Riyadh:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Mada'in Saleh from the air:


Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Fifa mountains in southern KSA:


Al Fifa mountains - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient fort in Najran province:


Saudi Arabia fort by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old mud house in Najran Province:


Najran old mud house - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque in the town of Dawmat al-Jandal, a major intersection of ancient trade routes linking Mesopotamia and the Arabian Peninsula, built in 644, in Northwestern KSA:


Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

A fort in Najran:


Najran fort - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient village of Al Khalaf, Asir province:


Al Khalaf , Asir - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Little part of Al-Ula town:


Al Ula old town - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Fifa mountains:


Al Fifa mountains- Saudi Arbia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Najran house:


Najran house - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient al-Khalaf stone village in Asir Province:


Al khalaf stones village, Asir, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Old house in Jeddah:


Old Jeddah ottoman house, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Asir province:


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Ula:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Haql in the Gulf of Aqba:


haql-Saudi Arabia 6-2008 by nasser alharbi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Gulf of Aqba, Red Sea:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Wayh in the Tabuk Province:


Alwajh Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Extinct volcano fields in Al-Madinah Province:


Alolaa "Almadinah" Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Wayh:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Riyadh:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Empty Quarter


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Empty Quarter


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Mared Castle


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Omar Mosque


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Za'abal castle ,Skaka


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Shada Mountain


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Shada Mountain


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)

king saud university for health sciences- Jeddah


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeddah


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)

ritz carlton hotel - Riyadh


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)

makkah


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)

Riyadh skyline


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice country


Thank you.



3bdul3ziz said:


> :applause:
> 
> amazing pics, and a great representation of the country that is obviously underrated
> 
> more pics please


لا تُقدَّر المملكة العربية السعودية فعلاً حقّ قدرها

إنها بلاد شاسعة وجميلة تزخر بمناظر طبيعية متنوعة وبتاريخ باهر

:cheers:



Yaghuth said:


> you're doing great job here Al-Hashimi , thank you very much


شكرا لك 

أقدر لك هذا

:cheers:



PIA777 said:


> Amazing, keep em coming, Wonderful and unexplored country.


Thank you every much. It is indeed a wonderful and largely unexplored country even by local standards. Obviously not to mention outsiders since KSA is not exactly the most well-known tourist destination and unfortunately not the easiest country to travel in for foreigners for political reasons. The diversity is also really great and that is not surprising when KSA is the 12th biggest country in the world and it has nearly all kind of landscapes and two AMAZING coastlines that are largely unspoiled. This is probably surprising for many people who are not familiar of KSA since the country is mostly tied to the two holy cities - Makkah and Madinah.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - west side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Sarawat Mountains - east side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Sarawat Mountains - west side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - old rall north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - desert mountain by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - desert mountain by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - old grave inside mountain by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - Petra old grave outside mountain by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-`Ula - Petra south side by Amru_essam, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

saudi arabia najran al-aan palace by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient village of Dhi Ain in Al Bahah province - part of the historical southern region of Hejaz, part 1:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The splendid and world famous Arabian horses somewhere in Najd:


Darat 091210 03  by dphender, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Najd:


Al Adereya 091208 193  by dphender, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

AlAdereya 20091015 183 by dphender, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient village of Al-Ula in Northern Hejaz, part 1:


KSA - Al-Ulla Friends by Hues of Heather, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


Al Ula Oasis by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 3:


Al-Ula by PaperStainer, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 4:


Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 5:


Al Ula Peak by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient city of Sakaka in Northern KSA:


saudi arabia sakaka by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

saudi arabia dumat al jandal by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

saudi arabia riyadh king abdulaziz museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Maqar palace in Asir province:


قصر المقر التراثي - النماص - السعودية .... Palace almaqar archaeological - Alnmas - Saudi Arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


قصر المقر التراثي - النماص - السعودية .... Palace almaqar archaeological - Alnmas - Saudi Arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Abha, Asir province:


مرتفعات السودة - abha - Saudi Arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Road in Asir province:


إلى رجال ألمع - Asir - Saudi Arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

City of al-Zulfi in Najd:


الزلفي - zulfi city ... in saudi arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Outskirts of al-Zulfi:


عريعرة 1 by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Zulfi again:


Zulfi - الزلفي by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Owls near al-Zulfi:


Spotted Little Owl - البومة المرقطة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Flamingos (?):


Untitled by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Castle in the city of Qurayyat in northern KSA:


قلعة كاف - القريات by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Rajhi mosque in Ha'il, Northern Najd:


From Hail ... in saudi arabia - جامع الراجحي - حائل by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Part 2:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

The ancient village of Dhi Ain in Al Bahah province - part of the historical southern region of Hejaz:


إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ancient village of Al-Bahah in Al Bahah Province:


ذي عين - الباحة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Al-Fifa mountains in Jazan province:


saudi arabia - fifa mountains by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Road in Abha, Asir Province:


From Asswdah road in Abha, Saudi Arabia - من العكاس أو آل زيدي ( شك من الراوي ) الأكيد إنها منطقة جميلة على طريق السودة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Little traditional mountain village in the Asir province:


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ethnological Museum of Jeddah, Hejaz:


saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ethnological Museum of Jeddah, Hejaz - houses over 10.000 items:*


saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Part 2:*


saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Beach on the outskirts of Jeddah:*









*
Courtesy of the user Naif Saudi on SSC*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Town of Haql in the Gulf of Aqaba, Red Sea:*


haql  by Rami alomrani, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ethnological Museum of Jeddah, Hejaz:*


saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*A little girl in traditional clothes in Asir province - Southern KSA:*


Seba roumi - صبا الرومي by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*A castle in the Al-Fifa mountains in Jazan province:*


saudi arabia fifa mountains by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Palace in Farasan Islands in the Red Sea:*


saudi arabia farasan islands by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Another palace in the Farasan Islands in the Red Sea:*


saudi arabia farasan islands by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Traditional clothes of the city of Khamis Mushait in Asir Province in Southwestern KSA:*


saudi arabia khamis mushayt by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


saudi arabia khamis mushayt by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Abha, Asir Province:*


ABHA by abdz86, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Castle on Tarout Island in the Gulf. Part of the Greater Bahrain civilization that dates back to 5000 BC:*


Tarout Castle, Qatif, Saudi Arabia. by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Unaizah in Al-Qassim province:*


Heritage from Unaizah city by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*City of Ha'il in Ha'il Province, northern Najd:*


Hail by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Outskirts of Ha'il:*


The land of my childhood by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Outskirts of Ha'il:*


Just because he Ha'il by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ha'il again:*


My City by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Outskirts of Ha'il:*


وحدي by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Abha, Asir province:*


Forest Raydah by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Northern Hejaz:*


Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*woooow What is this wonderful work 

Really thank you from the bottom of my heart* :nuts:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, Al-Hashimi, I'm back on the forum and this thread is a nice surprise, I like all what I see, thank you


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Hofuf, XI:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir province:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir Province again:*


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*City of Ha'il in Ha'il Province northern KSA:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ancient abandoned villages in Ha'il:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*II:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ha'il again with a castle in the background:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*The ancient fort of Uqair in Eastern Province:*


Uqair fort colored 3 by www.thameralhassan.com Thamer Al-Hassan, on Flickr


Uqair-77_8_9.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr


Uqair-59_60_61.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr


Uqair-38_39_40.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tropical forest in Jazan province:*


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir Province:
*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir region:*


Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Snow in Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Yes, the last picture displays snow.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Town of Haql in the Gulf of Aqaba, Red Sea:*


Saudi Arabia, Haqil Beach - شاطئ حقل by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Shipwreck in the town of Haql in the Gulf of Aqaba, Red Sea:*


Georgious G (Haql) K.S.A. by Donald Curtis, on Flickr


Georgious G by Donald Curtis, on Flickr

These two photos were taken 2 days ago.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Al Hasa Oasis, Eastern Province (again):*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zizoo/3708908963/










http://looklex.com/e.o/slides/oasis01.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/25/Oase_Siwa.jpg/800px-Oase_Siwa.jpg










http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=saudi+arabia+oasis&view=detail&id=A9A8F86C1122A50FDBF01B510C9C97782BFA09B6&first=271&FORM=IDFRIR

Thanks to the user *KWT* from SCC for finding other pictures of the oasis and the links.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Splendid country. Thanks a lot Al-Hashimi for sharing


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

:cheers: amazing , thanks for sharing


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all this :nuts:

But I also hope to see the modern face for my country :banana:

here are many amazing pictures can be used 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=934


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

charpentier said:


> Splendid country. Thanks a lot Al-Hashimi for sharing


Merci mille fois.

:cheers:



kiligoland said:


> :cheers: amazing , thanks for sharing


Thank you and you are very much welcome. 



Naif Saudi said:


> Thanks for all this :nuts:
> 
> But I also hope to see the modern face for my country :banana:
> 
> ...


Yes, I will post some more pictures of the more modern side of the country as well although me and other users posted a couple of pictures from Riyadh and elsewhere.

Also my main priority was to show the stunning diversity and nature of the country and ancient heritage which I think many people don't know about and those who get to know about it are often very surprised - as seen by the comments in this thread.

Feel free to post pictures yourself Naif as I am busy preparing for exams in the beginning of January next year.

But I will post some in a few minutes.:cheers:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Riyadh, Najd:
*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tropical forest in Jazan province:*


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*III:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*IV:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*V:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*VI:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir Province:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*II:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*III:
*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*IV:*


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tabuk Province, Hejaz:*


30056792 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr


Two Mountains by Yousef Raffah, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Asir province:*


saudi arabia asir region by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


saudi arabia asir region by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


saudi arabia asir region by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Jazan province:*


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA  by Njdaoi, on Flickr


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Outskirts of Ha'il in the Najd region:*


Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


روحـي بحايـل مـا تفـارق جبلهـا حبي لها عيا علـى كـل الأوصـاف أفـرش حصاهـا وأتوسـد سهلـهـا by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr


First results for D300S by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr


----------



## Abu Bakr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunning country.

:cheers:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Very beautiful set of pictures.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------

